# Island Seas Freeport



## jlf58 (Mar 7, 2016)

Been considering this resort due to short flight etc. I am not expecting an 8, a solid 6 is fine. I am concerned as they have a some buildings across the street ? Do all exchanges get them ? I can pick a 1bd or 2bd, any location advantage to either ? Any resort info would be appreciated. I could rent Harborside but I have a II deposit I need to use and that never shows up.


----------



## ibdart (Apr 13, 2017)

jlf58 said:


> Been considering this resort due to short flight etc. I am not expecting an 8, a solid 6 is fine. I am concerned as they have a some buildings across the street ? Do all exchanges get them ? I can pick a 1bd or 2bd, any location advantage to either ? Any resort info would be appreciated. I could rent Harborside but I have a II deposit I need to use and that never shows up.


Just now saw your post.  Hope I am not too late to reply.  I much prefer the rooms on the shore side of the property.  In the past I have asked about the marina side because I didn't want to be over there.  I have been told a couple of times that owners are not put on the marina side unless they request it.  That implies that exchanges may be put over there.  I think the only thing you can do is call them and request the shore side.  If they can't accommodate you, it won't be a big deal. I think those units are pretty nice and the walk to the shore is easy. As far as location based on the number of bedrooms you request, I don't think thinks that will matter.  One suggestion: rent a car.  Island Seas is a ways away from the fun things to do on Grand Bahamas Island and you will enjoy your visit a lot more if have you own transportation.  I'd be interested in hearing about your stay.  I am trying to sell (give away) my timeshare because it just doesn't meet our needs at this stage of our lives.  I would be interested in any feedback you might have that would help me with my add info.  Hope you enjoy Grand Bahamas Island as much as we do.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 13, 2017)

To the OP if you have a chance before you book this resort please look at the recent reviews at TripAdvisor on this resort.


----------

